# Shopping site



## razie (Oct 29, 2002)

Looking for a shopping site possibly in Toronto, Canada or company who ships to Toronto relating to all baking equipment and accessories etc. Thanks


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

There is a big company in Vancouver called Qzina http://www.qzina.com/
They ship to the U.S., so I'm sure they'll ship to Toronto. You didn't mention whether you were looking for retail or wholesale, but they may sell to either.

By the way, welcome to Cheftalk, RAZIE. I hope to see you around again.

Oh, I just realized you wanted equipment; not ingredients. Well, maybe they can help you at the link I posted. (Or maybe one of our Canadian memers would be better suited to answer you).


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You should try GONTARA 
as they ship everywhere in Canada and the US.


----------

